# Peanut Butter



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

I have heard of giving peanut butter to larger dogs to keep them occupied during the day...but is this okay for a 5 lbs maltese? I am just wondering if this is safe to keep her occupied when the family goes out to eat. She normally sits by the door and is there when we get back. I thought this may keep her happy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (CaliGirlInPA @ Dec 14 2008, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689479


> I have heard of giving peanut butter to larger dogs to keep them occupied during the day...but is this okay for a 5 lbs maltese? I am just wondering if this is safe to keep her occupied when the family goes out to eat. She normally sits by the door and is there when we get back. I thought this may keep her happy [/B]


Absolutely!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I think it is ok for a treat occassionally or to pill them but i would be cautious of fat and sodium - as fat can lead to pancreatitis and high sodium affects the kidneys -- I prefer more natural treats and when i am home to supervise. Is she acting stressed out? Mine just sleep when we are gone. but when we get home they are right by the door. Do you have one or two pups- maybe time for another one -lol they are like potato chips can't just have one -- i have 3 because i wanted dex to have a friend and then i got demi as if i take one i want the other to have a friend so thus we have a 3 dog family -- Never give chew sticks and stuff when your not home either as fear of choking. I am a more paranoid dog mom though as i almost lost my yorkie to pancreatitis so i am very cautious of treats and fats.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

if The Buttercup could, she would have peanut butter all day, every day. i occasionally will fill a kong with peanut butter and cheerios or carrot sticks (okay, maybe not FILL... because that'd be a LOT... LOL) before i go to work. not often, but i can tell she had a banner day when i come home  

The Buttercup has her very own jar of peanut butter, and she knows when THAT one is being opened, versus when MY jar is being opened. (yet...she sometimes doesn't know her own name.... go figure....)

about once a week i give her a spoon covered in it (not a big ol' scoop, c'mon now!) and let her lick it while i'm on the phone or otherwise occupied and need her to be quiet LOL.

quite simply, The Buttercup truly believes she will die without her peanut butter. 

(she recently added "pretzels" to that list, but not because MOMMY gave them to her..... grrrr....)


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

A little PB is okay from time to time. I recommend unsweetened, low salt, organic peanut butter from Whole Foods but we don't give more than a small babyspoon sized amount. Maybe some nice large fluffy pushies and some good chew toys will be good to keep her company for when you're out.


----------



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I will just give it to her every now and then. There is no sign of her misbehaving or anything. Though she does tend to chew on my moms furniture!....even when we are there. But she is a good pup
Her bday is in a little over a week (Christmas Day!) :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I stuff a few kongs at a time and freeze them. One combo I do is peanut butter with some kibble mixed in. You can also do canned dog food, yogurt (plain, no colors and no sweeteners - I buy organic), mashed banana, etc. I usually mix some soft stuff with some hard kibble or cookies and freeze. You can get pretty creative.


----------

